

Ask HN: What do you use to perform usability testing on wireframes? - olegious

I'm completing a spec (including wireframes) for a new project.  I want to test its usability- rather than asking my friends or potential custoemrs to walk through some scenarios using my wireframes, is there a service that will take my wireframes and perform tests with sample users?<p>Thanks.
======
tnorthcutt
<http://fivesecondtest.com/>

<http://navflow.com/>

<http://theclicktest.com/>

I'd stick with the navflow or clicktest product - from doing a few of the five
second tests, I can tell you it's not nearly long enough to remember much
about a page. Most of the tests ask for way too much detail. I suppose it'd be
fine if you're only asking one or two VERY simple questions.

